# new puppy routine suggestions



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondered if anyone would mind giving me your routine that you had set and worked with your new puppy for morning and bedtime, I'd really appreciate any advice I'm at home during the summer but from September will be going to work so she'll be on her own for three hours a day in the afternoons. What am I to expect of a ten week old holding herself at night, during the day when I go back to work I'll be letting her have the run of the utility gated off. 

Thanks all in advance😄😄
Maria


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Maria

This was Nina's routine that our breeder gave us. She had this routine with the pups when they were together and it really helped us the first few weeks. Nina had no problem settling in and I think it's because she was familiar with the routine.

Puppy Routine

MORNING

7:00 Out to toilet (go straight to puppy first thing in the morning if they haven't already cried for you)
7:15 – 7:30 Playtime
7:30 – 7:45 Breakfast time
8:00 Outside to toilet - puppy may not go to the toilet at this time but good for routine later on when house broken 
8:45 Back to crate for nap time after some cuddles! 

AFTERNOON

11:45 Out to toilet 
12:00 – 12:30 Playtime
12:30 - 12:45 Lunch time
13:00 Outside to toilet
13:30 Back to crate for nap time after some cuddles 

EVENING

16:45 Out to toilet
17:00 – 17:15 Playtime
17:15 – 17:30 Dinner time
17:30 Out to toilet
18:00 - 18:30 Playtime
18:45 Back to crate after some cuddles
22:00 Wake puppy if not already awake and take outside to toilet
22:30 Nighttime cuddles/gentle play until humans are ready for bed
23:00 Out to toilet for the last time then quietly back to crate


While awake and out of the crate puppies need to pee approx every 40 minutes until you start to notice them holding for longer. You should take puppy outside every 40 minutes to prevent indoor accidents. If not, show them to the paper/puppy pad every 40 minutes until you recognise the signs that they need to go.

Generally puppy will poo first thing in the morning and 3 hours after eating throughout the day.

The routine does look like puppy is in the crate for long periods but at this early puppy stage, puppy will need up to 18 hours sleep per day.


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Ruth,

Thanks so much exactly what I was looking for did it take Nina long to be house trained and sleeping well at night?

Maria


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

Here is my routine... I think it takes a couple weeks for them to figure it out and once they do they're fine.. He also caught on to peeing outside quite quickly... You just have to watch for signs...

Morning:
6:30 wake up and straight to pee area (he usually wakes us up)
6:45 breakfast
7:00 walk and if he hasn't pooped earlier he usually poops on our walk at the park
7:30 come home and eat a bit more (he's not a morning eater)
7:45 crate and I go to work

Afternoon:
12:00 out from crate and straight to balcony for pee or I walk him to the park and he pees right away here
12:25 come home and have lunch
12:35 play time...lots of fetch or chewing on toys
1245 back to work and in crate

Evening:
4:30 home from work and straight to balcony for pee
Play time and training throughout the night
6:30-8:30 out for last walk (time ranges depending on what we're doing but he goes for an evening walk everyday)
10:00-10:30 bed time in crate in our bedroom

In my personal opinion I don't think there's a right or wrong schedule..do what's right for you. I remember I scoured the internet for schedules thinking I was doing the wrong thing... But dogs adapt and like I said they catch on to routine quite quick.. As for house training.. Since you'll be home this is a great time for you to brring them outside...they'll get the point! Hope this helps


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Amanda,

Thanks for that, it'll give me something to work with as I'm not sure what sort of routine she has at the moment. And as you say they seem to adapt quite quickly to what routine you set.

Thanks again
Maria


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina slept all night from the first night. She had very few accidents, I can't remember exactly when she became fully trained but it didn't take long. I could count her accidents in one hand. I was spoiled with her.


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Ruth,

You are blessed I hope I am as lucky.

Maria


----------

